# USPS EMS International � delayed and robbed my Parcels!



## vovanovich (Jan 29, 2010)

*USPS EMS International – delayed and robbed my Parcels!*

I've been shipping with USPS EMS since January 2009. During 2009 I have shipped over 120 parcels to Ukraine using USPS EMS service. Everything worked perfectly; all parcels were delivered within 5-7 business days until the problems began in December 2009. Five of my parcels were delayed by over 30 days with 1 parcel Sent on December 2nd is still missing:
EH416861202US
These parcels were delivered with over 30 days delay:
EH416861180US
EB420206398US
EB977140953US
EB420206415US
Later - even worse. Half of the content of this parcel was stolen costing me over $1K loss:
EH415742518US
After that everything was stolen from my two more parcels - they arrived empty! (Another $$$$ loss): 
EB976061914US
EB977205994US
The recipients rejected these and they were returned back.
Further, this parcel was delayed by 3 weeks now:
EB976061809US
I have three more parcels delayed by other 2 weeks. 
Using my personal statistics, every 3rd parcel sent via EMS to Ukraine is either robbed, delayed, or else. 
Does anyone know what is going on and why the EMS delivery to Easter Europe countries became so unreliable?


----------



## dropp (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: USPS EMS International – delayed and robbed my Parcels!*

My insured Priority parcel shipped May 2010 to Ukraine arrived empty as well
Ukrainian postal workers often open mail (especially unregistered First Class mail from the U.S. ) looking for anything of value. Things are stolen regularly there. It is probably due to widespread poverty in the Ukraine


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: USPS EMS International – delayed and robbed my Parcels!*

Maybe next time you could try using Fedex instead and see what results you get.


----------



## dropp (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: USPS EMS International – delayed and robbed my Parcels!*

Shipping to Ukraine via FedEx is sooo expensive $$$. I've checked few times, No way


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: USPS EMS International – delayed and robbed my Parcels!*

i agree that there might be some theft going on with your packages..


----------

